# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نظر خواهی از دوستان درمورد مدرسه

## SHAHpesar

سلام به همه ی کنکوری ها امیدوارم خوب پیش اومده باشید تا اینجا دیگه چیزی هم نمونده تا کنکور.
یه سوال دارم و البته یه جور نظرخواهی هست.
سوال : واسه امتحانات مدرسه بخونیم یا برنامه خودمون؟

----------


## rajabph

منکه مجبورم برا مدرسه بخونم :Y (403): سه روز ریاضیو خوندم بزور دیروز ده بشم :Yahoo (31): کلا مدرسه خیلی امسال عقبم انداخت خیلیییییییییییی

----------


## SHAHpesar

دوستانی که قبول شدن یا پشت کنکوری ها لطفا بیاین از تجربتون بگین چئن یه بار این راهو رفتین استفاده کنیم.

----------


## kurdish boy

برای امتحانات مدرسه و امتحاناتی که در دوره پیش دانشگاهی نهایی نبود میخوندیم و لی نه زیاد یه معاون با حال داشتیم وقتی نیم ساعت از شروع امتحان نوبت دوم میگذشت به مراقب میگفت برو دفتر چای بنوش بعد به ما میگفت زود تغلب کنید ما هم سریع از روی هم جوابا رو مینوشتیم و نمره خوبی می اوردیم در مورد امتحانات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی واقعا کابوس بود زیاد باید بخونی وگرنه بدبخت میشی معاون مدرسه این کارو فقط در مورد پیش دانشگاهی ها اعمال میکرد چون اعتقاد داشت یه دانش اموز پیش نباید از یه درسی بیوفته و اینکه سال اخر بود یه خاطره خوشی از هم داشته باشیم .اما امتحان نهایی رو باید قشنگ بخونی.

----------


## alireza.salehi

بیشتر سعی کن برای برنامه خودت بخونی ولی چهارتا امتحان سراسری رو جدی بگیر و خوب بخون

----------


## TeacherBahrami

اگه برنامه خودت برنامه ی جامع و خوبی باشه تا حد زیادی امتحانارم پوشش میده اما به نظر منم اون امتحان های سراسری رو جدی تر بگیر و براش وقت بیشتری بزار

----------


## morteza_mah

مطابق امتحانای مدرسه درسارو بخونید بهتره 
البته بستگی به شرایطتون داره که مثلا اگر تموم کرده باشید توی فاصله امتحانا اون درسو توی دو یا سه روز خوب جمع بندی میکنید و این خیلی خوبه

----------


## mahdi2015

اگه مثل من توی پیش کم کاری کردین و پایه خوبی دارید طلایی ترین فرصت برای با کیفیت خوندن پیش الانه بینش هم نقطه ضعفای پایه رو بخونین و کم کاریا رو جبران کنین عالی میشه ... مثلا برنامه داخلی مدرسه ما 27 ام تمومه و امتحان نهایی دینی 3 خرداده که من 5 روز یعنی از 27 ام تا 31 ام دینی پایه رو میخونم (چون طی سال نخوندم ولی قبلا خوندم ) یا مثلا زبان 2 روز وقت داره واسه ما من 1 روزش رو فرضا فصل 4 فیزیک 3 که کم کاری کردم رو میخونم و درنهایت از 10 خرداد هم جمع بندی رو شروع میکنم و این میشه یه برنامه توپ که یه جهش خیلی خوبی توی تراز میده

----------

